# Peek a Boo



## reginaalear (Jan 4, 2007)

I was wondering what everyone thinks about the peek a boo?? For those who may not know it's where your hair is one color underneath and another on the top. I am wanting brown underneath and blonde on top. I was wanting to know what everyone thinks of this look. Do you like it or not?? Please be honest. My dh doesn't like it, but I want others opinions too. Thanks!!


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG! I wanted that!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it looks really cool!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 4, 2007)

i love this look


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2007)

some people really rock that look others dont..


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah that's what my dh said. I'm wondering if I would look ok with it. Too bad you can't try it out first...lol


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the peek a boo look is awesome. I've been tempted to get my hair done like that a few times, but I just decided I was ready to go to all one color.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 4, 2007)

i wanted to do that for so long.... you know i still do too!


----------



## Saja (Jan 4, 2007)

I like it. I like the darker color on top better...easier up keep on my hair. But your hair looks light in your avatar, so maybe lighter on top would be easier for you


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 4, 2007)

Honestly, I really dont like obvious two tone hair. But Im generally not a fan of unnatural looking hair unless you have kind of a "rockstar" personality. But if you have wanted to try it check it out and see how it works for you. The good thing about hair color is you can always dye it again if it doesnt turn out how you liked.


----------



## jewele (Jan 4, 2007)

I am still thinking about doing it also, except I want blonde on the bottom with my natural brown hair color on top. I'm a bit nervous though, I have never seen anybody with it yet, but maybe that's a good thing!!! I like being different


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 4, 2007)

My hair is naturally light brown, so I may go with blonde on the bottom also. I was thinking about how it would look if my roots were showing when it grows out. Thanks for the idea! I was just thinking blonde on top because that is the way my hairdressers is, but yeah brown on top would be better!! No roots to look at!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 5, 2007)

I have it done, and i love it. It adds edge to my hair. I just got my hair done tuesday.

My hair is naturally brownish. I got the underneath dyed black with a hint of purple. The rest of my hair is brown, with lots of red lowlights, and blond highlights. I went to work today, and got so many compliments.

I also got my hair trimmed, so a little bit of the black "peeks" through. I'll see if i can get a pic of it.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't really visualize it...does anyone have any pics?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 5, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I find that it looks trashy most times I've seen. When it looks pretty natural and the two colours are close in colour then it isn't so bad.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it can be cool and flattering on some (with the "rockstar" personalities some of you mentioned) but otherwise it can look kind of bad. It also depends a lot on the cut, whether there are layers, angles, or it's all one length, etc... to see how much is going to show through of the color underneath. I would go with the dark on top and the lighter underneath, just so your roots don't look as harsh (if you have dark roots) when they grow out a little. But it's all up to you. Anyway post pics if you get it done!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

All I can think of right now is Jared Leto... Yum! I like the look, but it depends on how it's done. I like the dark on top and light underneath... Especially black and red!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 6, 2007)

I like this look a lot... mostly when the color on top is lighter than the one under it though.

I kno a girl that has bright blonde on top and black underneath it looks real good on her but I dont like her one bit so meh!

I have it kinda naturally goin on... my hair is brown and blonde from the sun (never dyed) so its quite nice blonde on top and the curls underneath are like chestnut brown. I like it a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Go for it its hot! Make sure your colors look good together (some are so perfect together the result can be stunning lol) and I really rather think lighter on top/darker underneath looks better.

I mean I saw a girl with brown on top and blonde underneath, it looked alright, but it wasnt as good IMO.

:heart:


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 7, 2007)

I like it but I personally couldn't wear it. I think you really need to be edgy to pull that kind of look off. If you're an edgy chica then I say go for it!


----------

